# to all my friends



## space-hopper (Nov 7, 2006)

to all my bristol friends, i'm back, if anyone fancies a beer tonight,sighn up here would be good to see ya all, sorry this is short notice but hey you know me


----------



## space-hopper (Nov 7, 2006)

actually i'm not,i'm in madrid but should be at bunkrs about 5:30 ish


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome home sweetie 

Sounds like you thoroughly enjoyed yourself


----------



## two sheds (Nov 7, 2006)

good stuff spacey have one for me


----------



## wiskey (Nov 8, 2006)

welcome back mate  

sorry i'm not in brizzle to see you, i'm working  

i trust you came back in one piece and you left the dynamite behind 

i hope to see you soon

wiskers


----------



## Jessiedog (Nov 8, 2006)

I won't be in Bristol, spacehopper.

But "welcome back" nevertheless.



Woof


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, welcome back, senor space-hopper! (assuming customs let ya back in..)


----------



## liberty (Nov 8, 2006)

space-hopper said:
			
		

> to all my bristol friends, i'm back, if anyone fancies a beer tonight,sighn up here would be good to see ya all, sorry this is short notice but hey you know me


And hello from your non Bristol friend


----------



## Cakes (Nov 8, 2006)

welcome back!

I can't come out for a drink last night, but do really fancy catching up with s/w urbs soon!


----------



## dervish (Nov 8, 2006)

Damn, I missed this. I would have been up for a drink. 

When your next up this way, it's not far now...


----------



## JTG (Nov 8, 2006)

I've almost persuaded him to come up on Friday

we'll see


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome back. Where's the photos from your trip then, eh?!


----------



## etnea (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome back!  Hope you had a fabulous time, and definitely would liek to come and visit before I commence my own adventure!
xx


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Spacey hon,

soz I couldn't come out to play last night but hope bombscare passed a hug from me...hopefully catch up soon!

xXx


----------



## grasshopper (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Mr International Traveller   I've moved to B&Q, so when you're down that way come and give us a knock and we'll go for a beer and a chat.  Take it easy


----------



## Jessiedog (Nov 10, 2006)

grasshopper said:
			
		

> Hi Mr International Traveller   I've moved to B&Q, so when you're down that way come and give us a knock and we'll go for a beer and a chat.  Take it easy


Hi grassy!

Everything OK?



Woof


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 13, 2006)

grasshopper said:
			
		

> Hi Mr International Traveller   I've moved to B&Q, so when you're down that way come and give us a knock and we'll go for a beer and a chat.  Take it easy



<hugs grassy>

B&Q?????


----------



## grasshopper (Nov 14, 2006)

*Hi Jessie and Fizz*

Hi to both of you too  

B&Q - it's the famous DIY chain.  I'm squatting the car park in my van, having been evicted from the adjacent South West Trains car park LOL.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 14, 2006)

welcome home spacey 

and a big hello to grasshopper


----------



## Isambard (Nov 27, 2006)

Line from the GLC innit. from "Bristol Zoo to B&Q".
Always reminds me of home that song.

Hi ya Spacey, was just thinking of you the other day for some reason.


----------

